# Canyon Nerve CF



## jimmykane (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe keinen Thread zum Nerve CF im Allgemeinen gefunden (nur "vom Traumbike zum Alptraumbike"...) und möchte ihn hiermit eröffnen.

Hier sollen sich Besitzer und Interessenten über das Nerve CF austauschen können. Mich interessiert auch, wie andere ihr Nerve CF ausgerichtet haben. Meins ist ein 9.0 SL, welches schon einige Updates erfahren hat. Folgendes Foto stimmt schon nicht mehr ganz:





Ich stoße aktuell auf das Problem, dass ich die Flasche nur sehr schwierig aus dem Halter bekomme. Wer setzt denn auf einen Halter mit seitlicher Öffnung und wenn ja, welchen?

Gruß
jimmykane


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hey das ist mal eine gute Idee! Bisher sind über die CF Modelle nur wenig Infos zu finden, da hast du recht. Eigentlich verwunderlich.

Was hast du denn an deinem SL schon geändert und auf welches Gewicht kommst du denn jetzt und wie war es vorher?

Meins ist ein Nerve CF 8.0 mit XL Rahmen und 11,82kg all inklusive. Wird wahrscheinlich eins der schwersten CF sein.

Änderungen von der Serie: 



 Bremsen Shimano XT BR-M 785
  Klick Pedale Shimano XT PD-M 780
 Griffe Ergon GX1
 Sattel Ergon SM3 - L
  Steinschlagschutzfolie Tretlager, Sitz- und Kettenstreben

Mal sehen, wenn das Wetter passt kann ich dieses Bike sogar morgen das erste mal fahren.  Da kann ich sicher auch mal ein Bild in freier Wildbahn schießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (21. Oktober 2013)

Meins hat nun 9,8 kg. Ausgangsgewicht war etwa 10,1 kg ohne Pedale, Rahmengröße M
Meine Änderungen:


Pedale: Xpedo M-Force XMF 08TT Titan (210g)
Kassette: SRAM XG-1099 (etwa -150g)
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Marathon (-130g)
Reifen: X-King 2,2" RaceSport (tubeless montiert, -100g)
Lenker: Easton Haven Carbon Low Rizer (-15g)
Schaltwerk: Tuning-Schaltröllchen und Schrauben (-14g)
Bremsscheiben: Formula mit Titanschrauben (-28g)
Kette: KMC X10SL (-22g)
diverse Titanschrauben

Manches davon lag noch rum, den Rest habe ich im Bikemarkt gekauft ;-).

Deins hast du auch gerade erst gekauft? Welche Schutzfolie hast du verwendet?


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (21. Oktober 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Meins hat nun 9,8 kg. Ausgangsgewicht war etwa 10,1 kg ohne Pedale.
> Meine Änderungen:
> 
> 
> Schaltwerk: Tuning-Schaltröllchen und Schrauben (-14g)




WOW unter 10kg komplett, das ist wenig. Ist aber auch ein M Rahmen oder? Haben die Schaltröllchen noch einen anderen Zweck auser leichter zu sein?




jimmykane schrieb:


> Deins hast du auch gerade erst gekauft?



Öhm ich sag nur "Die geschichte vom..." ich hoffe du verstehst 



jimmykane schrieb:


> Welche Schutzfolie hast du verwendet?



Schutzfolie ist die 3M Lackschutz Folie Scotchgard PU8591e transparent


----------



## jimmykane (21. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja, verstehe . Bei mir war bloß ein falscher Vorbau montiert (100 statt 80 mm) und wie üblich die Leitungen etwas länger als nötig. Den korrekten Vorbau haben Sie mir nun zugeschickt, den falschen schicke ich zurück. Das hat wenigstens gut funktioniert ;-).

Ich denke die Schaltröllchen sind bloß leichter. Die hier sind's: http://www.ebay.de/itm/220890422348...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Vielleicht bleibt mangels Oberfläche aber auch weniger Schmutz dran hängen ;-)


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (21. Oktober 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Ach ja, verstehe . Bei mir war bloß ein falscher Vorbau montiert (100 statt 80 mm)



Bei mir ist auch ein 100er dran. Ist das nicht normal?

So habe heute die Erste Runde gedreht auf meinem Hometrail gedreht und hatte meine Knipse dabei. 
Die Ergebnisse gibts hier.


Edit: Kann mir einer sagen warum das Bild nicht kleiner angezeigt wird wenn ich es nach dem einfügen kleiner ziehe? Was mache ich falsch? Funktioniert das bei euch? Antwort bitte per PN.


Kostprobe:


----------



## jimmykane (21. Oktober 2013)

Boa du machst einen ja neidisch... 

100 mm sind bei XL normal, bei Größe M sind's dagegen 80. Montiert habe ich 90 ;-).


----------



## Micki (22. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch ein 100er dran. Ist das nicht normal?
> 
> So habe heute die Erste Runde gedreht auf meinem Hometrail gedreht und hatte meine Knipse dabei.
> Die Ergebnisse gibts hier.
> ...



Hier sieht die Lenkerstellung suboptimal aus. Oder liegts am Fotowinkel?


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (22. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Hier sieht die Lenkerstellung suboptimal aus. Oder liegts am Fotowinkel?



Ja liegt am Foto. Die Kröpfung zeigt natürlich in meine Richtung und nicht nach vorn. Das meintest du doch oder? Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Micki (22. Oktober 2013)

Sieht aus als zeigt sie leicht nach unten


----------



## jimmykane (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist schon etwas ungewöhnlich gedreht, wie man auch auf den anderen Fotos sieht. Da müsste man doch eigentlich immer mit gebeugten/geknickten Armen fahren, damit es so bequem ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneprophet85 (22. Oktober 2013)

Die Kröpfung zeigt genau in meine Blickrichtung. Meint ihr ich sollte den Lenker weiter nach vorn drehen? Ich werds mal probieren. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Micki (22. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Die Kröpfung zeigt genau in meine Blickrichtung. Meint ihr ich sollte den Lenker weiter nach vorn drehen? Ich werds mal probieren. Danke für den Hinweis.



Richtig ist es, wenn die Kröpfung nach hinten und oben zeigt. Irgendwo bei den Canyon FAQs ist es mit Bildern erklärt, wie der Lenker ausgerichtet werden muss.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (22. Oktober 2013)

Habe den Lenker jetzt ein gutes Stück nach vorn gedreht, obwohl der Lenker auf den Fotos von gestern richtig positioniert war, laut Canyon Anleitung.
Der verbaute Lenker muss aber steiler gestellt werden um die optimale Position zu bekommen.
Das Fahrgefühlt hat sich dadurch allerdings nicht verändert.


----------



## Micki (22. Oktober 2013)

Egal, Optik entscheidet ð


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (22. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Egal, Optik entscheidet ð


----------



## jimmykane (3. November 2013)

Hat mal jemand einen 2,4" breiten Reifen hinten ausprobiert? Also gerade beim X-King würde ich gern wissen ob der passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mcinner (3. November 2013)

Hat es jemand von euch geschafft, einen Garmin GSC10 Kadenz- und Speedsensor zu montieren? Ich denke, dass ist nicht möglich. Ich habs nicht geschafft...


----------



## Alex_CF (3. November 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand einen 2,4" breiten Reifen hinten ausprobiert? Also gerade beim X-King würde ich gern wissen ob der passt.


Da ich mein Nerve CF demnächst bekomme und auch im Winter fahren möchte, wäre die Info für mich auch interessant. Wäre der Hans Dampf dafür evtl. empfehlenswert?



Mcinner schrieb:


> Hat es jemand von euch geschafft, einen Garmin GSC10 Kadenz- und Speedsensor zu montieren? Ich denke, dass ist nicht möglich. Ich habs nicht geschafft...



Wo liegt das Problem? Ich würde mir gerne den Edge 810 zulegen. Da ist glaube ich der GSC10 auch dabei.
Wenn das nicht passt, würde ich davon wieder abstand nehmen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## dj_holgie (3. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Da ich mein Nerve CF demnächst bekomme und auch im Winter fahren möchte, wäre die Info für mich auch interessant. Wäre der Hans Dampf dafür evtl. empfehlenswert?



Ich hatte es zwar nicht probiert, aber 2,4" wird wohl nicht passen, der Abstand bei einem 2,2" Reifen ist ja schon arg an der Grenze wenns matschig wird. 

Hatte mal bei Canyon angefragt, offiziell zugelassen ist 2,25".


----------



## Alex_CF (3. November 2013)

Oh, im Sommer bestimmt kein Problem, im Winter könnte das aber rutschig werden. Ich bin da "noch" nicht der Experte. Ein 2,4" sollte vorne aber gehen, oder

Gruß Alex


----------



## jimmykane (3. November 2013)

Vorne hängt's ja logischerweise von der Gabel ab, die sollten das alle mitmachen. Ich werde bald als Alternativausstattung einen 2,4er Mountain King vorne montieren. Hinten könnte ein 2,4er X-King passen, aber ein MKII vielleicht nicht. Ich werd's evtl. einfach mal testen.


----------



## Tom1987 (3. November 2013)

Der 2,4er XK ist zum Teil breiter als der 2,4er MK ll. Bei mir auf NoTubes Crest (21mm Innenbreite) hatte der 2,4er MK ll ca. 59mm breite und der 2,4er XK ca. 61mm breite. Die Stollen sind nicht die breiteste Stelle des Mountain Kings.


----------



## jimmykane (4. November 2013)

Mein "Problem" bei der Sache ist: Das Vorderrad möchte ich je nach Einsatzzweck austauschen. Folgendermaßen ist es gedacht:

Serie: VR 2,4" X-King Protection tubeless / HR 2,4" oder 2,2" X-King Protection tubeless
Alternative: VR 2,4" MKII Protection tubeless (Laufrad ist bestellt) / HR wie Serie

Da würde ein MKII hinten allerdings keinen Sinn ergeben... Ich möchte wenig Aufwand haben beim Wechsel zwischen Marathon / flachen Touren und Touren mit Downhill / Trails.


----------



## Wastelino (6. November 2013)

Der "alte" MK in 2.4" passt vorne wie hinten problemlos. Auf einer ZTR Crest sind es gemessene 60mm Breite. Gewicht wie abgebildet liegt bei 9934 Gramm (Gr. L). Mit 2.25" Puschen komme ich auf 9755 Gramm.


----------



## Alex_CF (6. November 2013)

Hallo Wastelino,

Super, das sind ja gute News.
Danke für die Info 
Das Gewicht liegt ja bei Dir dann ca. 1kg unter Serie.
Wo hast du die denn abgespeckt?

Gruß Alex


----------



## jimmykane (6. November 2013)

Das sieht man bei ihm doch gut ;-). Laufräder, Bremse, Lenker, Sattel, Antrieb... 

Unter 10 kg mit der Reverb sind natürlich sehr beachtlich. Ich müsste dafür auch noch die Bremse wechseln. Bei den Crossmax SLR möchte ich dagegen bleiben. So bin ich momentan bei 9,8 kg, aber noch mit X-King 2,2" RaceSport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (6. November 2013)

Bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer und Stütze ist alles ausgetauscht worden und von der Serie abweichend. Wenn ich heute abend daheim bin und es noch schaffe, werde ich mal die Teileliste hochladen.

@_jimmykane_: eine ungefahrenes Set R1 in weiß/schwarz hätte ich hier noch rumliegen. Wenn Interesse besteht, könnte ich mal schauen wie ich die über den Teich bekomme (bei mir ist geschäftlich ständig Besuch aus Deutschland da - da könnte ich sie mitgeben).


----------



## jimmykane (6. November 2013)

Danke für's Angebot. Ich hatte auch schonmal eine R1 und fand die gut. Jetzt habe ich sogar selber noch eine R1 Racing in weiß/schwarz rumliegen, die aber nicht mehr so top ist und hinten z.B. etwas zu kurz. Wollte es jetzt mal mit einer XTR XC Race versuchen. Welches Modelljahr wär denn deine R1?


----------



## Wastelino (6. November 2013)

Ist eine 2013er.


----------



## Alex_CF (6. November 2013)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer und Stütze ist alles ausgetauscht worden und von der Serie abweichend. Wenn ich heute abend daheim bin und es noch schaffe, werde ich mal die Teileliste hochladen.



Das würde mich sehr interessieren
Ich bekomme mein Nerve CF am nächsten Montag. Da ich mir zumindest eine zweiten Lufradsatz kaufen möchte, interessiere ich mich was andere verbaut haben und was gut passt.
Als Reifen für den Winter werde ich wahrscheinlich den Conti Baron 2,5/2,3 vorne/hinten nehmen.
Ob auf die original Felge oder auf eine neue ist noch offen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## jimmykane (6. November 2013)

Welches hast du denn gekauft? Du musst wissen, ob du einen leichteren Laufradsatz willst, oder einen robusteren mit breiteren Felgen. Für den 2,5er-Baron würde ich z.B. ne breitere empfehlen als die 19 mm schmalen Mavics. Ich habe ein Zweitlaufrad für vorne bestellt, mit Mavic EN 821 und Nabe von DT Swiss. Da kommt dann ein MKII 2,4" drauf.

Hier übrigens mal meine Teileliste: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vibwgqsg5h9is23/Canyon Nerve CF.pdf

Bin gespannt auf die von Wastelino


----------



## Wastelino (7. November 2013)

Hier die Teileliste als Gegenüberstellung "Serie vs. custom built" - ein gutes Kilo eingespart. Alle Gewichte mit einer KERN PCB ermittelt.


----------



## Wastelino (7. November 2013)

@jimmykane: Wiegt dein Rahmen wirklich 2000 Gramm? Der ist doch Größe M, oder? 

Das es bei den Rahmengewichten Schwankungen gibt ist klar, aber das ein Rahmen in L leichter ist als einer in M dürfte doch sehr unwahrscheinlich sein. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das meine KERN-Waage richtig funktioniert (zumindest zeigt die Küchenwaage bis auf drei Gramm das gleiche Gewicht an). Ergo sollte dein Rahmen doch leichter sein!?


----------



## jimmykane (7. November 2013)

Ich habe nur die blau markierten Massen tatsächlich gewogen, da ich das Bike nicht komplett zerlegt habe . Danke für deine Tabelle, ist interessant =).


----------



## Alex_CF (7. November 2013)

@jimmykane
Ich habe das Nerve CF 9.0 2013 im Outlet bestellt.
Man merkt wahrscheinlich an meinen Fragen, dass ich noch der absolute Anfänger bin, was MTB Komponenten angeht.
Hier muss/will  ich mir noch einiges aneignen.
Der zweite Laufradsatz soll ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Stabilität und Preis sein.
Scheinbar ist die Mavic Crossmax ST ja ein bisschen schmal für den Baron also wir der wohl auf den neuen Laufradsatz kommen müssen.
Dieser soll vor allem fürs kältere, schlammige Winterwetter sein.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

 @Wastelino & jimmykane
Ihr habt ja beide noch mal einen Wahnsinnsaufwand in die Optimierung eures Bikes gesteckt.  jeder Kabelbinder und jede Schraube wurde verbessert...Respekt!
Da mein neues Bike eh viel schneller ist als ich es bin, werde ich mich erstmal noch auf ein Paar Pedale, zweiten Laufradsatz und Fahren konzentrieren.
Ändern werde ich dann sukzessive Falls mich etwas stört.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (7. November 2013)

Muss denn für den Winter unbedingt ein zweiter Laufradsatz her? Ich habe mir nur ein zweites Vorderrad zugelegt, weil ich zwischen Marathon und Trail wechseln möchte, ich aber wegen Tubelessmontage den Reifen nicht mal eben wechseln kann/will. Beim hinteren Laufrad brauchste ja noch ne Kassette und natürlich auch nochmal eine Bremsscheibe mehr.

Ein Baron könnte eh etwas übertrieben sein, der 2,5er sowieso! Entweder du nimmst zwei 2,3er oder den Trail King. Mir persönlich würd der Mountain King II locker reichen. Ich weiß aber nicht wo du so fahren wirst .

Ja beim Nerve CF habe ich zum ersten Mal angefangen, auch Schrauben zu tauschen ;-). Titanschrauben haben aber nicht ausschließlich den Gewichtsvorteil, sondern sind auch in schwarz und blau verfügbar, das passt optisch viel besser am Race Blue als die Stahlschrauben.


----------



## Alex_CF (7. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich dachte der Baron sollte auch bei kalten Temperaturen noch gut funktionieren.
Das mit der Kassette und der Bremsscheibe war mir auch schon bewusst aber darf man denn da einfach wechseln? Schlieslich ist die Kette und vor allem die Bremsbeläge auf die Kassette und Bremsscheibe eingelaufen.
Darauf gekommen bin ich durch einen Hinweis in einem Shop, dass die entsprechende Kassette möglichst mit einer neuen Kette montiert werden soll.
Ob ich unbedingt einen zweiten Laufradsatz brauche.....vermutlich nicht.
Das wäre für mich halt einfach bequem. Im Winter möchte ich hauptsächlich im Odenwald oder Pfälzerwald fahren. Das ist in der Regel Laubwald, weicher Boden, schlammig.
Die Erstausrüstung ist Nobby Nick. Den habe ich z.Z. auch auf meinem jetzigen Bike. Ich könnte gut ein bisschen mehr Grip gebrauchen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Alex_CF (8. November 2013)

Mcinner schrieb:


> Hat es jemand von euch geschafft, einen Garmin GSC10 Kadenz- und Speedsensor zu montieren? Ich denke, dass ist nicht möglich. Ich habs nicht geschafft...



Hast Du den Sensor doch noch montiert bekommen

Gruß Alex


----------



## Mcinner (9. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Hast Du den Sensor doch noch montiert bekommen
> 
> Gruß Alex



Nicht, so wie es gehört. Ich hab ihn ans Vorderrad montiert, damit ich die Geschwindigkeit messen kann. Die Kadenz kann ich nicht messen...


----------



## Alex_CF (10. November 2013)

Hallo Mcinner,

vielen Dank für die Info!

Ich habe mich ja eigentlich für den Edge 810 interessiert.
Das werde ich dann noch einmal überdenken.
Was war denn das Problem. Passt das mit der versetzen Schwingenstrebe nicht?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Alex_CF (10. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich bitte mal um eure Hilfe oder Rat 
Ich möchte mir für mein CF 9.0 einen zweiten Laufradsatz kaufen.
Da ich mich bei MTB-Teilen noch nicht wirklich auskenne, wollte ich mal Fragen was Ihr hiervon haltet:

http://r2-bike.com/notubes-laufradsatz-a-74-crest_1

Konfigurieren müsste ich wohl mit 
15mm Achse vorne
12*135 mm hinten
Freilauf 8-fach, 9-fach, 10-fach Shimano/sram (hier bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher)

Verwenden möchte ich diese Tubeless mit 2,3...2,5" Reifen.
Habt Ihr alternativen

Für eure Meinung, Anmerkungen, Empfehlungen wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (10. November 2013)

Hinten wÃ¤re X-12 12x142 mm richtig. Freilauf natÃ¼rlich 10-fach Shimano/Sram, es sei denn du willst auf XX1 oder X01 umrÃ¼sten.

Ich persÃ¶nlich habe mich wie bereits erwÃ¤hnt fÃ¼r folgende Felge entschieden: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Tubeless-26-Zoll-schwarz-32-Loch--27431.html
Das ist eine echte UST-Felge mit 21 mm Innenbreite, aber auch ne Ecke schwerer als die Crest.

T.N.C. Hamburg baut auch LaufrÃ¤der auf, fÃ¼r nur 31 â¬ pro Laufrad. Wie das Ergebnis ist weiÃ ich noch nicht. AusgewÃ¤hlt habe ich dazu jedenfalls eine DT Swiss 350 Nabe.


----------



## AboAC (12. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen gemacht mit einer Gabel mit mehr Federweg am Nerve CF? Nach meinem Wiedereinstieg in den MTB-Sport Ende letzten Jahres hat sich bei mir der Einsatz doch von reinen Touren Richtung bergab verschoben. Da mir das CF aber immer noch sehr, sehr gut gefällt, überlege ich, ob ich an der Stelle noch ein wenig rausholen kann.

Ich dachte an etwas verstellbares wie z.B. die Fox 32 Talas 120-150. Damit hätte ich abgesenkt die gleiche Geometrie wie im Original und ausgefahren dann mehr Reserven. Was denkt ihr?

Gruß,
AboAC


----------



## rkv-peter (20. November 2013)

Hallo AboAC,
habe eine 150mm Rock Shox Revelation eingebaut mit Lookout ohne Absenkung und komme damit gut klar.
Nur an Steigungen >20% merkt man ein leichtes abheben des Vorderrads.
Vorne wie hinten habe ich 2,4 MK drauf bei ca. 1,5-2 Bar Luftdruck.
Die Kombination hat sich bei technischen Abfahrten bestens bewährt.
Gruß an alle Cf-Fahrer
Peter




AboAC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen gemacht mit einer Gabel mit mehr Federweg am Nerve CF? Nach meinem Wiedereinstieg in den MTB-Sport Ende letzten Jahres hat sich bei mir der Einsatz doch von reinen Touren Richtung bergab verschoben. Da mir das CF aber immer noch sehr, sehr gut gefällt, überlege ich, ob ich an der Stelle noch ein wenig rausholen kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## stuntzi (25. November 2013)

Cooler Thread. Hier mal ein "Kontrapunkt" zu euren ganzen Leichtgewichten:




Ich hab ne dicke Schlafsackisomattenzeltwurst am Lenker, eine Riesenrahmetasche unterm Oberrohr, einen fetten Rucksack am Sattel, eine 140er-Talas, ein Nabendynamovorderrad, 2.4er Schlappen und viel Dreck am Bike. Glaube mein Nerve-CF wiegt zwanzig Kilo .


----------



## Alex_CF (26. November 2013)

Hallo Stuntzi,

das sieht mir nach einem Extrem-Langzeit-Test aus 
Ich befürchte fast das deine Tuningmaßnahme kaum Nachahmer finden wird 

Gruß Alex

PS an dem Strand wäre ich jetzt auch gerne! Wo ist das?


----------



## jimmykane (26. November 2013)

Auch interessant! Ein paar schönere Fotos vom Bike wären super . Das wird dann der Galerie nach wohl Griechenland um Athen rum sein!?


----------



## stuntzi (26. November 2013)

Das war vor acht Tagen am Strand von Alicante bei ca. 24 Grad nach einem Zweiwochenquickie durch Andalusien, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11082724#post11082724 . Also eher kein Extremlangzeittest. Allerdings fahr ich das CF mit "Reiseradtuning" insgesamt jetzt sicher schon 200 Biketage (Entjungferung erfolgte im letzten Dezember auf den Kapverden) und es flutscht immer noch ziemlich gut. 




Mountainbikes sind eben doch die besseren Reiseräder. Titanschrauben hab ich allerdings keine dran . Falls sich jemand wundert: Bis S1 stört die Lenkerwurst (1.5kg) nicht wirklich, wenns länger S2 oder härter wird, schnall ich mir das Ding lieber noch auf den Rucksack.




Hier das Setup für "Herbstouren mit Zelt" etwas deutlicher auf dem Uphill zum Mulhacen bei Granada. Ihr könnt die Bilder anlicken und reinzoomen, dann sollte man schon was erkennen können. Meine Erfahrungen mit der alten 100-140er Talas (hatte ich dran wegen Schnellspanner und Dynamolaufrad) waren durchweg positiv, ich glaub die aktuelle 120/150er wäre eine perfekte Gabel fürs Nerve-CF.




Und hier noch fast im Originalzustand letzten Dezember auf Santo Antao (ohne Zelt). Einzige Modifikationen sind die Rahmentasche und der Gepäckträgerstummel für Zorrocarry. Und natürlich Hörnchen... ich kann nicht ohne. Außerdem setze ich den Flaschenhalter immer "ein Loch" tiefer, ich finde Canyon baut die viel zu hoch ein.


----------



## LANDOs (29. November 2013)

Mountainbike des Jahres 2013

Canyon Nerve CF


----------



## Alex_CF (29. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Mountainbike des Jahres 2013
> 
> Canyon Nerve CF



Wie jetzt....wo?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Sauron1977 (31. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,

ich möchte an meinem 2013er Nerve-CF den Dämpfer von Fox auf RS-Monarch wechseln. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Hülsen ich noch mitbestellen muss zu dem Dämpfer?
Und evtl hat jemand ne Empfehlung zum Dämpfer? Das Bike gab es ja auch mal mit dem Monarch XX direkt. Allerdings habe ich keine Lust auf den Kabelsalat, daher sollte der RL eigentlich ausreichend sein. Oder ist der XX so überragend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mcinner (19. August 2014)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> 
> ich möchte an meinem 2013er Nerve-CF den Dämpfer von Fox auf RS-Monarch wechseln. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Hülsen ich noch mitbestellen muss zu dem Dämpfer?



Da mein Dämpfer grad ausgebaut ist, hab ich schnell gemessen:
Breite der Aufnahme: 22,3 mm
8 mm Bolzen
(Oben und unten gleich)


----------



## Sauron1977 (19. August 2014)

Hey, super! Vielen Dank für die Info!!!


----------



## skask (8. September 2014)

Und hat noch jemand die Dämpfereinbaulänge und den Hub parat?
Danke!


----------



## Sauron1977 (8. September 2014)

190/51


----------



## skask (8. September 2014)

Perfekt, danke.


----------



## ttdenimblue (30. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem mein Steuersatz (Cane Creek 40) in letzter Zeit leichte Reibgeräusche gemacht hat, habe ich heute eine Wartung durchgeführt. Das untere Lager sah ziemlich mitgenommen aus (rostig). Gibt es hochwertige, rostfreie Alternativ-Lager? Ich habe nur dieses hier gefunden https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Ersatzlager-fuer-40er-Serie-p36187/ 

Ist der Verschleiss des Lagers nach 2 Jahren und 6800 km normal? Das Bike hat nie einen Hochdruckreiniger gesehen

Danke und Gruss
Andy


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2014)

Hauptproblem bei allen Lagern der Hersteller ist daß zu zaghafte schmieren der Lager mit Fett ab Werk, da wird gespart, es kann Wasser / Feuchtigkeit eindringen und das Lager ist ratz fatz verschlissen. Daher bei neuen Lagern noch vor dem Einbau gleich den Dichtring entfernen und das Lager mit gutem Fett vollpressen. Dann hast Du für immer Ruhe.


----------



## Sauron1977 (31. Januar 2015)

Bin gerade zu faul rauszugehen...welchen Durchmesser benötigt man? Bei mir ist auch ein Austausch fällig.


----------



## ttdenimblue (31. Januar 2015)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Bin gerade zu faul rauszugehen...welchen Durchmesser benötigt man? Bei mir ist auch ein Austausch fällig.


unten 52mm, oben 41mm, als rostfreie Alternative kann an übrigens die Lager der 110 Serie nehmen
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...uer-110er-Serie-p37393/silver-52-mm-o6966613/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (1. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Sauron1977 (27. Mai 2015)

Schon was bekannt über ein 2016er-Modell?


----------

